# Finding a job



## Harry (Jun 1, 2021)

Does any of you have issues finding a job due to the special condition you are in ? How did you overcome ? Did you opt for the support facilities provided by the administration ?

How do you maintain a job with such difficulties ? I need to help someone who has been working for a couple of years on a job and now facing issue related to the difficult condition.


----------



## Martee (Jun 1, 2021)

I can only talk to my own experiences @Harry - I'm Autistic myself but going into the workplace, I wanted to change from what I was at school and be open about it. I've always made it clear that I am autistic going into interviews and employers (so far) have been receptive and welcoming to that. I can imagine it depends on where of course but my experiences are mainly positive. Accommodations wise, the only accommodations I usually ask for are that I can use my headphones when working (helps me concentrate) and that I get some kind of 'extra time' to do some things - which I don't always need - but it just gives me leeway to get things done sometimes. I think just being open and honest goes a long way with employers.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jun 17, 2021)

Finding a job is so tough and I hate it. Some people take ages to get back to you, some just ignore you altogether. It's a horrible process and makes me feel rubbish.


----------

